# Off Topic > Hello..Introduce yourself >  >  Hi I am Amit Singh working in MIS/ Workforce where we use Excel quite a lot .

## a1ksingh

Hi I am Amit Singh working in MIS/ Workforce where we use Excel quite a lot .
so i will try to help with few topics which i know with my little knowledge of Excel and i expect the same from the professionals to do that for me 

Thanks and Regards,
Amit

----------


## arlu1201

Hello a1ksingh, 

Welcome to Excelforum. Be a part of large Excel community. Enjoy Learning.

----------


## a1ksingh

Thanks a Lot Arlu1201  :Smilie:

----------

